# Cab over truck



## bobman (23 Mar 2013)

Hi here's a truck I made using sapele and maple the wheels are ebonised sapele for the tyres and beech rims thanks for looking


----------



## stevebuk (23 Mar 2013)

Thats an absolute cracker, love it, this is what the scroll saw is really for, well done.. Just wait til scroller frank sees this baby..


----------



## bobman (23 Mar 2013)

Thanks Steve took me about 8 months on and off i was glad when I finished it the cab lifts up and there is an engine I will post another photo of the engine later Bob


----------



## DIY Stew (24 Mar 2013)

Bobman

I agree with Steve, it's an absolute cracker, it is more than a toy, it needs to be in a showcase.

I have 3 grandchildren, I know they would love grandad to make something like this, but I don't have the skill or patience required, well done you. =D> =D> =D> 

Stew


----------



## boysie39 (24 Mar 2013)

Bob , apart from the coloring for the last 10 yrs of my working life I drove a truck identical to that .That is a real beauty and a wonderful piece of scrolling ,as DiySteve has said it should be confined to a showcase .

Thanks for showing .


----------



## Hutzul (24 Mar 2013)

That is deffo spectacular !! You must have truckloads of patience, ( i'll get my coat, apologies)  

Many thanks for sharing Bob =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Geoffrey (24 Mar 2013)

very nice well done . =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Waka (24 Mar 2013)

Absolutely stunning, think I'll give up know


----------



## scroller frank (24 Mar 2013)

Woooooooow Bob !!! That's the bees knees mate ,
Very nice =D> =D> =D> it's much more involved than my Toys and joys model .
is it the same plan with your mods ? or is it an other set of drawings .
whichever , its bloooody lovely mate, well done, eight months well spent !!!!!!!!!!!
-----------------------Frank------------------


----------



## stevenw1963 (24 Mar 2013)

That is one very good looking truck - very intricate, nice one


----------



## BRYAN (24 Mar 2013)

That is brilliant.

Question.
Are there plans available for this kind work or do you have to measure the trucks at the local haulage yard?

Bryan.


----------



## bobman (24 Mar 2013)

Thanks everyone for your comments Brian I got the plans from gatto plans supplies in the usa


----------



## cragster (25 Mar 2013)

thats absolutely fantastic mate.. weldone awesome


----------



## CraigyCraigo (25 Mar 2013)

that is awesome!!! fantastic!!!


----------



## Gary Morris (25 Mar 2013)

Fantastic looking, so much detail, very, very nice.

Gary


----------



## martinka (27 Mar 2013)

I've spent 30 minutes trying to figure out how it was made. My gob is well and truly smacked.


----------



## nev (27 Mar 2013)

martinka":1o9yf1cg said:


> I've spent 30 minutes trying to figure out how it was made. My gob is well and truly smacked.



Me too!
I thought a scroll saw was 'just' a mechanical coping saw  
Are other techniques used in the creation of such an item, turning for the round bits etc??


----------



## Graham Orm (27 Mar 2013)

Excellent! superb detail. =D> =D> =D>


----------



## nadnerb (20 Apr 2013)

amazing work, truly stunning
How long have you been scrolling?
Regards
Brendan


----------

